# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Latest Lust of my Life

## P38

I've been thinking I need a New Lust in my life.

Initially I was thinking a Ruger Super Red Hawk would satisfy this lust as they sure are purdy. 


But that was until I met this lovely, instantly all thoughts of a Ruger Super Red Hawk disappeared from my mind.

Only too be instantly replaced buy this American Beauty. 

I think I've well and truly Fallen in Lust.  :Psmiley:   :Have A Nice Day: 



All things going to plan I believe we will be having our first face to face meeting tomorrow.

And If it works out I plan on asking her out on a Date.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

Now your talking recoil,yes! :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

She'll be a handful no doubt.

----------


## 199p

Hahaha so keen might have to get my b

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Pity you can't hunt with handguns in NZ.

----------


## R93

> Pity you can't hunt with handguns in NZ.


It was all just about approved before that mass shooting down south in the 90s

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> It was all just about approved before that mass shooting down south in the 90s
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Now that turns me on, mssa, nah, pistol, fuck yeah

----------


## Beaker

> Now that turns me on, mssa, nah, pistol, fuck yeah


Come to tim'vagas, and have a burn on a few.....

----------


## Beaker

> It was all just about approved before that mass shooting down south in the 90s
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


And that is a crying shame.

----------


## Gibo

> Come to tim'vagas, and have a burn on a few.....


I will be in touch next time im down  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> I will be in touch next time im down


And make sure you do. Even if only for visa support.....

----------


## Rushy

Pete on seeing the thread title I eagerly anticipated a full frontal of your favourite red headed double breasted pillow thrasher but this is even better.  That would buck like a a high class call girl that you crushed out your cigar on the arse of mid vinegar stroke.

----------


## R93

I seen one for sale recently somewhere. I always thought the the .500 was the most powerful. Not really into revolvers but if we were allowed to hunt with handguns I would get one in a heartbeat.

Probably get one in a cal that I wouldn't have to remove the foresight out of my forehead everytime I fired it😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Pity you can't hunt with handguns in NZ.


That's a pity alright Stug.

However I can still smash the steels at 200m on our wee range.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Pete on seeing the thread title I eagerly anticipated a full frontal of your favourite red headed double breasted pillow thrasher but this is even better.  *That would buck like a a high class call girl that you crushed out your cigar on the arse of mid vinegar stroke*.


 @Rushy 

I sure hope so,  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm having visions of carpal tunnel surgery in the near future

And just so as I don't disappoint here's a portrait of the Red Headed Double Breasted Mattress Thrashers Sister.  :Wink: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> I seen one for sale recently somewhere. I always thought the the .500 was the most powerful. Not really into revolvers but if we were allowed to hunt with handguns I would get one in a heartbeat.
> 
> Probably get one in a cal that I wouldn't have to remove the foresight out of my forehead everytime I fired it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


  @R93

Any chance you could get your rememberer to remember where that 460xvr is For Sale.

I've tracked down one but as always it would be better to have more options before I commit.

Yeah the 460xvr is the most powerful "*45 Cal*" Revolver.

I've fired the S&W 500 and it sure rocked ya socks  and made you sit up and take notice as well.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 7mmsaum



----------


## R93

> @R93
> 
> Any chance you could get your rememberer to remember where that 460xvr is For Sale.
> 
> I've tracked down one but as always it would be better to have more options before I commit.
> 
> Yeah the 460xvr is the most powerful "*45 Cal*" Revolver.
> 
> I've fired the S&W 500 and it sure rocked ya socks  and made you sit up and take notice as well.
> ...


It was either guns nz or gunsupplies Pete. 

Even said one was in stock. 

I rememberered thinking it is not surprising as you would have to be certifiable to want to buy one😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> 


  @7mmsaum

Very Nice.  :Thumbsup: 

The only 460xvr that I know of in the country has a 8 3/8 barrel.

However they are available in Barrel lengths of 3.58, 5", 7", 8 3/8", 10.5", 12" and 14" with the 8 3/8 being the standard model that the velocity figures are quoted on.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> It was either guns nz or gunsupplies Pete. 
> 
> Even said one was in stock. 
> 
> I rememberered thinking it is not surprising as you would have to be certifiable to want to buy one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 @R93

Good work with the rememberer.  :Thumbsup: 

Found it.  :Have A Nice Day: 
https://www.gunsupplies.co.nz/firear...-revolver.html

Cheers
Pete

----------


## carlhurley

i think serious shooters had one for sale a while back I have the 460 and the 500 the 460 is way more enjoyable to shoot than the 500

----------


## gundoc

If we were allowed to go handgun hunting then the the .44 Magnum is a perfect choice.  Nothing in NZ will keep going after a well placed shot up to 100 metres, cheaper to buy the gun, cheaper to feed, and a lot more pleasant to shoot.

As the instigator and author of the original presentation that was made to the Police and NZ Pistol Assn many years ago, I am sadly dissapointed that it has not come to pass. :Sad:

----------


## Jexla

Oh lord, yes please!

----------


## Brian

I had a 44mag desert eagle you can have a lot of fun with them too.

----------


## P38

> If we were allowed to go handgun hunting then the the .44 Magnum is a perfect choice.  Nothing in NZ will keep going after a well placed shot up to 100 metres, cheaper to buy the gun, cheaper to feed, and a lot more pleasant to shoot.
> 
> As the instigator and author of the original presentation that was made to the Police and NZ Pistol Assn many years ago, I am sadly dissapointed that it has not come to pass.


  @gundoc

Good on ya for giving it a go.  :Thumbsup: 

Someday it may happen.

PNZ doesn't represent All Pistol clubs and I personally know members of several non affiliated Pistol clubs as well as PNZ members that would love to legally hunt with a handgun.

After all if they are deemed to be Fit an proper to hold a "B" endorsement it surely follows that they will also likely be responsible Handgun Hunters.

In the meantime those 200m silhouettes should be afraid ....... very afraid.  :Wink:  

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> i think serious shooters had one for sale a while back I have the 460 and the 500 the 460 is way more enjoyable to shoot than the 500


 @carlhurley

What loads do you prefer to shoot from your 460?

And what sort of accuracy are you getting?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## carlhurley

the one i like the best at the moment is some 415 grain cast bullets from the guy in tokoroa using 28 grains of 296 shoots preaty accurate are having a problem with a load that i loaded it is 240 grain xtp hornady winchester large pistol primers and 38 grains of belmont magnum pistol powder when it fires it is great but sometimes the primer will fire but the powder doesnt burn causing a squib fire it is the primers I asume but I loaded 50 and will probably have to pull them apart if anyone else has any suggestions they are the only two loads that I have used it is a nice gun to shoot a bit better than my 44

----------


## shooternz

Hi Pete,
You and Carl should come to a sanctioned HMS shoot at the Tokoroa shooting complex held the third weekend every month winter series starts in June nothing like some serious competition
to improve your shooting stills :Thumbsup:

----------


## carlhurley

yes murray templeton keeps trying to get me to go over

----------


## R93

> @gundoc
> 
> Good on ya for giving it a go. 
> 
> Someday it may happen.
> 
> PNZ doesn't represent All Pistol clubs and I personally know members of several non affiliated Pistol clubs as well as PNZ members that would love to legally hunt with a handgun.
> 
> After all if they are deemed to be Fit an proper to hold a "B" endorsement it surely follows that they will also likely be responsible Handgun Hunters.
> ...


I would love to be able to hunt with a handgun as well but I can see a lot of issues if it was allowed, especially on public land.

----------


## shooternz

You should come over I don't shoot HMS more of a rifle silhouette type, the rifle guys shoot 22RF silhouette the same weekend, Murray would give you a lift I'm sure,

----------


## P38

> Hi Pete,
> You and Carl should come to a sanctioned HMS shoot at the Tokoroa shooting complex held the third weekend every month winter series starts in June nothing like some serious competition
> to improve your shooting stills


I haven't shot a HMS match since the mid 90's

I'm afraid I would have forgotten how.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## specweapon

> I would love to be able to hunt with a handgun as well but I can see a lot of issues if it was allowed, especially on public land.


It should be revolvers only, for my own sake  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Greenie

That there is a duty looking gun :-)

----------

